
Do you feel any competition on instagram? - Fruzenshtein
This message is mostly to instagramers :)<p>Recently I noticed, that every time I post a photo on Instagram, I always compare how many likes it collects, comparing to the same-topic photos in my followers network. And what is interesting I like to compare numbers :D<p>Does anybody experience the same sort of implicit competition?
======
optimusrex
I used to get very anxious when I would post on Instagram especially when I
had my notifications turned on. Now as I have gotten older I find I care less
about the interactions I receive but more about the quality of each post.
Especially as a media student it is sometimes difficult to not think about the
quality of the content I am sharing with my followers.

~~~
Fruzenshtein
Agree. But what is a driver for you to produce a higher quality content?

~~~
optimusrex
I think there's a part of me that associates being a media student with
delivering high quality content on Instagram. So I guess there is still some
pressure from society to "preform" well on the platform.

